
Ask HN: The IPS LCD revolution, what monitor do you suggest for a startup?  - Cherian
It’s been sometime since Atwood posted the IPS LCD revolution [1] and the followup to that [2].<p>How has the scene changed since last July? Have the prices come down? Which is the most value option out there I can buy from taobao, 360buy etc? Are there any major flaws in these LCD’s?<p>[1] http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/07/the-ips-lcd-revolution.html<p>[2] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4292450
======
aroch
I have one of Monoprice's new-ish line of wqHD monitors[1] and one Crossover
27M[2] (on my own 3way mount). Both these monitors use LG's IPS panels (the
same as in the Apple cinema displays). They're cheap because instead of using
the 'A+' rated panels these are all from the 'A' rating (some B+). What this
means is there can be slight blemishes and backlight bleed. Neither of mine
suffer from either, the only issue I have is the frame assembly on my
Crossover was bent ever-so-slightly during shipping from Korea

[1][http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=114&c...](http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1130704&p_id=9579&seq=1&format=2)

[2][http://www.overclock.net/t/1232496/crossover-27q-led-
led-p-2...](http://www.overclock.net/t/1232496/crossover-27q-led-
led-p-27m-led-2720mdp-gold-led-monitor-club)

------
mtgx
There should be some 2560x1440 ones for a few hundred dollars on the market.

------
suckaplease
Apple Thunderbolt!

